# New York Auto Show



## Administrator (Mar 14, 2008)

For the next few days the automotive news coming out of New York City won't be from Wall Street, but from the Jacob Javits Convention Center - where the 109th annual New York International Auto Show is being held.

Instead of horror stories about tumbling stock prices and poor sales figures, there is genuine automotive news about exciting new vehicles and forward-thinking concept cars.

It might surprise you to learn that even in a downturned economy the NY Auto Show will play host to dozens of new model unveilings, many of which we have already brought you news on - plus a select few that are being kept under wraps until the covers come off on the show room floor.

In the first category, some of the most highly-anticipated include the 518hp Mercedes-Benz E63 and 555hp BMW X5 M and X6 M, as well as the GMC Terrain, Yukon Denali Hybrid and the 2010 Subaru Legacy.

In the later category are the Nissan 370Z Roadster and 370Z NISMO edition, as well as a sporty four-door luxury coupe from Acura, dubbed the ZDX.

And don't forget the concept cars, like the Mitsubishi Outlander GT Prototype, Hyundai Nuvis and the Scion concept based on the Toyota iQ micro-car.

AutoGuide brings you live coverage from the auto show floor with all the details and photos of every unveiling starting April 8th.

More: *New York Auto Show* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

This was an interesting auto show, a few specials but nothing short of "pre-production" choices, since most of these will not make it to the showroom floor.

I loved the 2010 Suzuki Kizashi 3, both hatchback and sedan. Awesome!


----------



## MorpheusRS (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm heading down there this saturday.. any forum members going that day?


----------

